# Pop-up blind in the snow



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys im headed down to lower mi where i used to live, ill be there a week or so for the holidays and want to kill another doe with my bow for the freezer, has anyone had any luck puttin a pop-up out in the snow within a week of setup, id like to use my bow, but i guess if i get desperate i can use my smokepole in our late doe season


----------

